
Google Cloud is acquiring no-code platform AppSheet - mikece
https://sdtimes.com/lowcode/google-cloud-is-acquiring-no-code-platform-appsheet/
======
nojvek
Google is acquiring a ton of companies. Kudos to AppSheet.

